# E90 mp3 player .....



## egtlover74 (Apr 21, 2005)

Does it identify the folders?
For example, categorizing music into classic, pop, jazz and so on, into different folders.


----------



## 06graphite (Jul 11, 2005)

It certainly does. 

I'd avoid using long names though. Not sure if the player would recognize really long folder names though...

I'm no expert, but I think it has to do with whether or not the drive can recognize Joliet extensions...


----------



## Godelieve (Jul 17, 2005)

*How to get song names on digital readout?*

Are you saying that song names should appear on the radio's digital readout? I'm using iPod and I don't see anything. Could it be I'm doing something wrong? I hooked up my iPod with 1/8 to 1/8 stereo cord, not the Apple FM transmitter. Does that make a difference?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Godelieve said:


> Are you saying that song names should appear on the radio's digital readout? I'm using iPod and I don't see anything. Could it be I'm doing something wrong? I hooked up my iPod with 1/8 to 1/8 stereo cord, not the Apple FM transmitter. Does that make a difference?


The in dash CD player plays mp3s on a CD. The info is from the CD.


----------

